# Bench plane storage suggestions....



## Alonso83 (Jul 14, 2009)

Folks I need a nice storage for my bench planes, I'm looking for something to hang it to the wall,

it needs to hold all this










+ 4 more planes and several chisels, saws, mallets, etc… all kind of hand tools…

Any idea/ suggestion?

Thanks


----------



## RvK (Nov 22, 2009)

there were a couple wall mounted racks posted over in Projects, one I happened to have favorited…http://lumberjocks.com/projects/21706


----------



## Alonso83 (Jul 14, 2009)

Jei,

The link seems to be broken..


----------



## RvK (Nov 22, 2009)

it would probably help if I had actually posted the entire link *-facepalm-*
awl fixed


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

if you see under projectsection cabinet there is a lot of wall hanged toolcabinets solutions
maybe there is something you wuold like or in the book toolboxes you can borow on the libery

Dennis


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice looking collection you've got there. I've been told it's best to stand them on end, but if space is at a premium like it is in my shop, an old video tape storage cabinet works out well. I put a counter top on the cabinet that holds my Scheppach Tiger sharpening system.


----------



## SQLandWoo (Jan 19, 2010)

How about the bank? They seem to be good at storing expensive items for a period of time. At least robbers wouldn't care about stealing them then.

That is one sweet collection!


----------



## mnorusis (Oct 17, 2009)

Do you have access to FineWoodWorking.com? There's a decent project for plane storage there…I haven't built it but it had previously caught my eye.

http://www.finewoodworking.com/ToolGuide/ToolGuidePDF.aspx?id=33075


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

you my friend, are a sick man… and need some immediate help!

in the mean time - I like this setup:










I blogged it here: http://lumberjocks.com/PurpLev/blog/7521

the back of each custom shelf has a 1/4"x1/8" step which keeps the blades from ever coming in contact with the back of the cabinet.


----------



## Alonso83 (Jul 14, 2009)

*mnorusis*

Thanks for that one, I saw it before even now its in top of my want it list, what I'm looking for is something that can provide me more storage for all kind of hand tools, from chisels, drill bits, saws, to bench planes like No 7 or 8….

*Sharon*

Why do I need help?   ..... I enjoy what I do, it feels so good once you see the final result of something that could end up on the junkyard, also every time I'm restoring any "new" tool I wonder what's the history behind it, like that No5 C Type 8 that I recently got, its between 110-120 years old, can you imagine if it could talk, how many great memories …..yeah I think I'm getting sick…ohh Sharon btw there still 4 more planes in transit so stay tune…


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

Wow. You guys have got some nice hand planes. I'm working on building up my collection but I don't have your storage problems yet.

Isn't it interesting how hand plane use is making a strong comeback. Hand plane topics are becoming very common here on LJ.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Alonso, I'll be keeping an eye out for those


----------



## ondablade (Aug 23, 2009)

OK…. Lob it in an run time. Why not drill a neatly deburred hole at the rear of the sole on each plane and hang each one from a slightly upwards angled pin set in a board?

Does it need all that gratuitous joinery to make a rack they may fall forward out of anyway? That you'll fill or find they quickly don't fit in any more because you've bought some new ones?

I'm trying to decide if i dare do this to my several Veritas planes, or if i'd be burnt at the stake for it….

ian


----------



## Alonso83 (Jul 14, 2009)

Ok I think I got the design I was looking for










What do you guys think?

Sharon, is that the same style as yours right?


----------



## PineInTheAsh (Jun 14, 2009)

Now that's what I'm talkin' 'boubt!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

nice cabinet a great choice you have made


----------



## rustfever (May 3, 2009)

Alanzo,
I have the idea solution for your storage problem. Send them to me and I will deal with the unplesant task of designing and constructing the proper storage system.


----------



## CoolDavion (Dec 6, 2007)

Alonso,

I may be a little late for this discussion, but here is what I did for my meager collection http://lumberjocks.com/CoolDavion/blog/12302


----------

